# GM officially debuts 2007 Tahoe



## Meeocky (Sep 7, 2005)

I like it a lot!
http://autoblog.com/entry/1234000810059621/


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Love the car hate the gas it uses. LOL


----------



## Meeocky (Sep 7, 2005)

fish_doc said:


> Love the car hate the gas it uses. LOL


 :lol: agreed!


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

Looks nice! Yeah I wouldn't want to have to pay to fill it up either. It's not even 2006 though....why are they already debuting the 2007 model?


----------



## mlefev (Apr 19, 2005)

My car gets about that gas mileage...pretty sad on my part


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

2007 models will be available in 2006 thats how it works... my 2003 was manufactured and sold in 2002


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

> It's not even 2006 though....why are they already debuting the 2007 model?


Its to give people time to save up a down payment for them if they think they want one. LOL


----------

